# What shampoo/conditioner do you use?



## srpg (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi, trying to find a shampoo/conditioner combination for my rather dry haired black miniature Sam, been searching in this sub forum but most of the relevant posts are frustratingly vague as to specific products, e.g. use a “good” or a “quality” shampoo/conditioner.
Preferably a reasonably big brand which is more likely to be available in the UK, anyone had any experience of K9 competition blackness shampoo or at least the K9 brand?
Also is bathing every week or two appropriate for a very active, i.e. frequently muddy dog?
Thanks for any help
Steve


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I really like the Isle of Dogs brand. They even make an "Everyday" Shampoo for frequent bathing. Plus they have a shampoo and conditioner specifically for poodle coats.

They also have a "black coat" shampoo. Their products range anywhere from $10 to $80. And you can probably find it cheaper on Amazon. 

https://www.iodogs.com/default.aspx


----------



## srpg (Jun 29, 2014)

Caniche said:


> I really like the Isle of Dogs brand. They even make an "Everyday" Shampoo for frequent bathing. Plus they have a shampoo and conditioner specifically for poodle coats.
> 
> They also have a "black coat" shampoo. Their products range anywhere from $10 to $80. And you can probably find it cheaper on Amazon.
> 
> https://www.iodogs.com/default.aspx


That's great, thanks. Amazon do sell some of their products over here, but it is impossible to find full range, strange when it is named after an area of UK!!!!!!!!!!!

Which conditioner is specifically for poodle coats, a "poodle" search on their website returned zero hits?????

Thanks for the advice
Steve


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

I've heard Isle of Dogs Primrose works great for dry hair and skin. I like Eqyss rehydrant too... smells fantastic.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

This is the conditioner I use. It doesn't say "Poodle" on the UK bottle, which is weird. In the US it says "For Poodles, Shepherds and Retrievers". Here is the matching shampoo:






And then this supposedly works really well, and it's on my list to try:

[ame=http://www.amazon.co.uk/Isle-Dogs-Primrose-Sensitive-Supplies/dp/B00II6XD20/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1404240444&sr=8-2&keywords=isle+of+dogs+primrose]Isle of Dogs Coature No. 10 Evening Primrose Oil Dog Shampoo for Dry and Sensitive Skin, 8.4- Ounces by Isle of Dogs [Pet Supplies]: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies[/ame]


----------



## srpg (Jun 29, 2014)

Caniche said:


> Everyday Isle of Dogs Lush Coating, Violet + Sea Mist Dog Conditioner for Dry, Damaged and Shedding Hair, 16.9oz by Isle of Dogs [Pet Supplies]: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies
> 
> This is the conditioner I use. It doesn't say "Poodle" on the UK bottle, which is weird. In the US it says "For Poodles, Shepherds and Retrievers". Here is the matching shampoo:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed response, really appreciate it, Amazon here I come


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

One of these days I want to try Isle of Dogs from everyone's rave reviews.

My current favorite is Best Shot. I use the shampoo, conditioner and leave-in spray. They have a wonderfully invigorating minty scent, the shampoo is not overly sudsy, and it rinses cleanly. Coats come out beautiful... I have a double-coated PWD (improper coat) and a long coat Chi, the loose hair flies off them in the tub and with the dryer, and then I have a bichon and a OT poodle and it sets their hair up so nice for scissoring. Love it!

In the past I liked Mane N Tail, Frieburgs Horse Salon shampoo/conditoiner (this one is good to get smelly dog smell out, and yes, safe for dogs), Cowboy Magic, even used Treseme in a pinch. 

I order Best Shot off their own website, it's more expensive everywhere else.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

srpg said:


> Hi, trying to find a shampoo/conditioner combination for my rather dry haired black miniature Sam, been searching in this sub forum but most of the relevant posts are frustratingly vague as to specific products, e.g. use a “good” or a “quality” shampoo/conditioner.
> Preferably a reasonably big brand which is more likely to be available in the UK, anyone had any experience of K9 competition blackness shampoo or at least the K9 brand?
> Also is bathing every week or two appropriate for a very active, i.e. frequently muddy dog?
> Thanks for any help
> Steve


There was another thread with a question about shampoos and I responded:

I am very careful as to what I use on Sasha's skin because of her allergies.

The doctor recommended I use Virbac-Epi-Derm Shampoo (rinses off easily, no residue) and I follow with the Virbac-Resicort leave in conditioner to moisturize her skin (she has very dry skin that if I don't moistureize will flake). I also bathe her once a week per the doctor's recommendation.

You can probably order it through Amazon.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I love Pure Paws!


----------



## srpg (Jun 29, 2014)

Thank you everybody, that gives me plenty to work on, so much better to speak to people who have actually used the products, will see what are available in uk and report back on Sam's itching and coat condition.
Steve


----------

